# Thanks for all the help



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks guys and mods who helped me with my new rats and made sure I ended up with same-sex rats, thank god. so ive got them all set up now and introduced with no problems, besides constant escapes, so I had to cover the entire cage with quarter inch screen, at least till they get bigger.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

A little tip: nix that Snak Shak. It's unsanitary and I think it has pine or cedar in it(toxxxiiicccc). Otherwise throw in some hammocks and get a better feed and you'll be set!


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

they have a hammock, the log thing is safe, and i only give them feed once in a while, they live on gross-looking rat blocks


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Look at the ingredients, the lab blocks provided in petstores often contain the same ingredients as a seed mix--just ground up and smashed into a lab block.

Look up "Suebee's diet" and try to make a mix similar to that. 

Goo luck, your ratties are adorable! 


EDIT: No, the 'log thing' is not safe. It DOES, in fact, contain pine and pine is toxic to rats. I will advise, for the health of your rats, to replace it with something like a 'Chube' or a Slim Jim can.

Another EDIT: click on 'ingredients' on this page and the FIRST thing listed is pine shavings: http://www.terrificpets.com/pet_supplies/small-animal/treats/edibles/100637.asp


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

hm, someones a liar. petco


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I wouldn't call them a liar so much as they just have no idea. I imagine a lot of pet store employees are trained into believing that something good for one rodent is good for another, which isn't true.

It's like how those "rat and mouse" mixes are sold on the store shelves. Those aren't actually that great for rats. However, if you knew nothing about rats and saw that on the shelf day after day, wouldn't you assume that it was ok for both because it says it?

Companies, I think, tend to mislead more than they should.


----------

